# do u worry it will



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

with larger 100 plus gallon tanks, do u worry they will go boom in the night and leak water everywhere. i heard many stories u see but it seems tanks of today are better than old style ones. i set my 55g up and keep checking it lol its level and on sturdy unit but i get a creepy feeling u know lol i kept 55g downstairs but have a 30g and 20g and 16g in my room.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, too worried 'bout sleepin'!! LOL
Cheers!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not worried. as long as the stand it sits on is solid and level, and the tank is in good shape, there should never be a concern. I have my 90 on my second floor and would have it on the top floor without being worried.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Wrong section, moved to FW chat.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had a few small leaks, but I dealt with it.
I have 218G(in total) in my bedroom. 
:bigsmile:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have slept with over 300 gallons in my room (2 100 gallon+, 4 20 gallon) And there are no problems. If they are properly made, there should be no problems. The only time you will get the big "BOOM" is if the tank cracks. The only thing i would be worried about is a slow leak in the puncture of some silicone.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I have had a 72g explode or rather the bottom fell out. It was bought new too. Now I worry....


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Over 300g in one room, I worry it's gonna happen while I'm at work or out of town.... If it happened during the night you'd hopefully hear it and be able to save the fish and a huge problem if caught on time.


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 125 on the second floor of my house and am looking to upgrade to 180 gallon + in the near future.....not worried about tanks giving out....rather, worried about the floor supporting the weight!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i worry more about the tank stand holding the tank failing then the tank blowing up


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

If you build the stand like me, you never have to worry. 
:bigsmile:
You can literally drive a car over some of my bigger stands.
:lol:
So far only had a few small spills/leaks, but my stands are solid.(Knocking on wood...)
I don't feel safe using pre-made stands from the stores.
So thin/light & flimsy. 
My stands weigh as much as my tanks.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

over 400g in one room, 12x20 approx, at least 8000$ of electronics in the same room... im not worried one bit lol, then again, I built my stands.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> If you build the stand like me, you never have to worry.
> :bigsmile:
> You can literally drive a car over some of my bigger stands.
> :lol:
> ...


Same here. Store bought stands seem so flimsy. Mine are always overbuilt as well.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

gary007, i've got that same fear...that one day, i'll come home from work and there'll be water everywhere with this huge hole in the tank!! god forbid!! my tank isn't big...probably a goldfish bowl compared to some of these guys on here...but i dunno....a part of me's scared that i'll be that one out of a million fluke...that it might happen to. another fear is that the floor will give out, i've read that one post on the best place to put your tank and i just try to keep that in mind when i do decide to go bigger.

one other thing, and anyone else feel free to ring in. those metal stands that have four thin legs/tiny feet. im scared of those too. does that make it less safe cuz it puts the weight on those 4 little points....instead of spreading out and distributing the weight on lets say a diy stand with 2x4's all around the bottom? i've gotta newly built house (im still afraid my floor might give way)....and is there aquarium size max you'd put on them stands with the small feet?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think the metal feet would be less safe, it just localizes the load more. If you are worried, you can put a piece of plywood, cut the the size of the stand, under the feet so the weight is now distributed over a larger area. I personally don't like the metal legs and would always go 2x4 around the bottom. Or, you could use some angle iron wrapped around the legs to help spread the load as well.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Whenever I get off the elevator, I first look for a big water stain outside of my door  Yeah, I guess I always kind of worry that the tanks are going to go boom. When I first bought the 90 gallon, I left it sitting there for over 6 months before I could bring myself to fill it with water then when I finally did fill it, I was nervous for about two weeks. I used to keep a 50 gallon at the foot of my bed with loaches and botias. The botias used to think it was fun to chase each other and "click" all night long. Sometimes their clicking sounded just like the tank cracking. If I was sleeping, sometimes I would dream that the tank was exploding! I'd love to upgrade to a 135 gallon, but I'm just not brave enough yet


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

u know when the 4 little feet sit on the ground. the weight is spreaded evenly already. because under the carpet there is a subfloor. and that sub floor spreads the load across the studs on the ground. so u dont have to worry.

at that point ill worry more about the floor giving out HAHHAHAH

but generally tanks are built pretty solid. glass is thicker when tanks get bigger. silicone is tough! i once glued a rock to the tank and omg it took me forever to pry it off!

and 2X4 are pretty strong one 2X4 can hold 100 pounds
and if u stand on one 2X4 under each foot ( im 165 pounds) the wood barely flexes.
now add a peice of plywood on to of that and stand. the wood is now pretty much solid.

so pretty much one 2X4 can hold up a 10 gallon tank filled with water.
im sure there is nothing 99.9% of the gen pop needs to worry about = )

worry about non level tanks. that can cause stress and crack the tank which u know leeds to.... ka BOOM....


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

which is why i use carpet underlay/styrofoam under my tanks. any slight un-level ness its absorbed by the styrofoam. if u look at all of king eds tanks. all of them are on styrofoam too.


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is one I found on MFK.....seals let go on a 450g acryllic tank....

scary 

monster tank owners worst nitemare!! - MonsterFishKeepers.com


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

^^^
Now that's a complete night mare!!!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

oh wow i just read the whole post thats like 4 years old. and only reason it fails was because the person that made it made it like crap. im sure if u do enough reserch and buy from someone that makes it right. stuff like this wont happen. so far his new tank is a lot better then his old one he made. and the old one blew in 14 months from purchese


----------



## Lan (Apr 5, 2011)

What a horrible thing to have happen! It was so beautiful too, and all those poor fish(were those frontosa?). I can only imagine what that would do to a house.


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

just think when u have a bath thats like 200g of water plus the beds, furniture etc.. floor is strong no way u go through floor. i agree that that white sponge stuff under tank will avoid any cracking.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I would worry more if the Tank was customed made,case in Point about 5+ years ago I came home from work to find my 108 gal. Tank (Custom made) had blown a seal on a side glass panel,the only thing that saved the Fish (Which were many!!) is that I did a Mickey Mouse silicone job on a tiny leak near the bottom of Tank,so the 2 inches or so that I put on the bottom Side edge (IT was only 1 seam,thankfully not both sides) actually stayed in place and kept the Water in! all 2" high of it! My Bala was jumping a might bit,yet all those poor Fish were hovering in Shock! In a 1/2 hour I had all the Fish put in other Tanks I had running and spare empty's in Storage. I always had an Emergency Plan in place,and still do....I never lost a Fish.


----------

